# I bought something other than camera gear!



## zombiesniper (Jul 17, 2019)

However it will get me to the spots to shoot.
Now I can get rid of the truck and drive something a little easier on the pocketbook.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 17, 2019)

Cool! A new Jeep!


----------



## tirediron (Jul 17, 2019)

Easier on the pocketbook?   Let's see:  New T/R tires?  $2000.  Suspension lift?  $3500.  Light bar, ditch lights, etc?  $500.  HD bumper & sliders?  $2000....


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jul 17, 2019)

Jeeps are great...until you're going to work and the instrument cluster decides to wave bye-bye I had loads of fun trying to get mine stuck


----------



## zombiesniper (Jul 17, 2019)

They're a lot easier to work on than a Dodge 2500 diesel and cheaper parts.....provided I don't follow @tirediron with the mods. lol


----------



## Jeff G (Jul 17, 2019)

Cool new toy, but avoiding accessory and upgrade fever may be pretty difficult. My boss bought his Rubicon new, and I swear he has spent more on aftermarket goodies than he paid for the Jeep!


----------



## zombiesniper (Jul 17, 2019)

I used to offroad out west. Nothing like climbing a mountain without a road. I hate mud and that's all there is here. No need for a bunch of mall crawler gear so I should do okay.
Most of the things I want to do I can do in my own shop or make from scratch. Like an external cage with an integral ladder and platform at some point so Jr and I can stand on top of the Jeep to see over all of the tall reeds in our own blind.


----------



## Soocom1 (Jul 18, 2019)

Watch the WCM like a hawk! Once it goes, it goes!

That friggn thing gave me such a huge headach! 

But mine is a patriot at least with the 6 speed auto and not the CVT.


----------



## Warhorse (Jul 18, 2019)

Congrats!

I am trying very hard NOT to get one. I currently tow my 2010 Camry on a car dolly behind my motorhome, and think it would be easier to flat tow a Jeep. I keep telling myself "wait a couple more years".


----------



## zulu42 (Jul 18, 2019)

Nice! I had an '05 TJ for a few years. Yours looks pretty much stock except for the chrome bits and the wheels. Having a hard top is great. It will make a great birding rig especially with a platform.


----------



## zombiesniper (Jul 18, 2019)

Thank you.



Soocom1 said:


> Watch the WCM like a hawk! Once it goes, it goes!



What is a WCM?

Edit. Found out what a WCM is. No worries as this thing is so lack lustre in features I'm lucky it came with a steering wheel. lol


----------



## Soocom1 (Jul 18, 2019)

zombiesniper said:


> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wireless Control Module

This is an older posting, but the problem still persists with all Jeep/ Chrysler vehicles. 

Engine Will not Start Due to Wireless Control Module Fault : Jeep Wrangler Electrical and Lights


Oh and more pics of the jeep! 
Especially if your having fun..


----------



## zombiesniper (Jul 18, 2019)

Ya, mines barely wired let alone having anything wireless. I don't have a WCM but I appreciate someone looking out for me. Thank you.


----------



## snowbear (Jul 18, 2019)

Just Empty Every Pocket.

We are interested in the new Gladiator.


----------



## K9Kirk (Jul 19, 2019)

Cool, love a Jeep but now you'll end up spending even more money on all the cool mods for Jeeps, lol! I kid, I'm sure you'll contain yourself despite the possible urges to. I fell in love with a Jeep Grand Cherokee recently and man, she was beautiful! She had all the right curves and 700 h.p. to boot but high maintenance ladies with $80K price tags are simply out of my league. Yours is just right!


----------



## zombiesniper (Jul 19, 2019)

Ya, I've had complicated vehicles and they're great when they're working but a killer when something goes wrong.


----------



## jack58 (Jul 23, 2019)

Joe[/QUOTE]



zombiesniper said:


> They're a lot easier to work on than a Dodge 2500 diesel and cheaper parts.....provided I don't follow @tirediron with the mods. lol


I guess you don't plan on towing anything like a trailer or boat. I have both, so I'm stuck with my Ram truck. But I have a SUV for around the town stuff. 

But guess what, I like my Ram Truck!


----------



## zombiesniper (Jul 23, 2019)

Nope, no more towing so it's really just an oversized grocery getter. Not very economical for stop and go traffic.


----------



## zulu42 (Jul 23, 2019)

Do you have the 4 or 6 cylinder engine?


----------



## dutch_dk (Jul 23, 2019)

LOL

GAS on a higher level .....


----------



## jack58 (Jul 23, 2019)

dutch_dk said:


> LOL
> 
> GAS on a higher level .....


I'm use to it... my last five Corvettes were "gas on a higher level"!
h*ttps://moskovita-photography.com/jacks-vettes.htm*


----------



## zombiesniper (Jul 24, 2019)

zulu42 said:


> Do you have the 4 or 6 cylinder engine?


4 cyl.



dutch_dk said:


> LOL
> 
> GAS on a higher level .....


Lol.


----------



## zulu42 (Jul 24, 2019)

zombiesniper said:


> 4 cyl.


If I got another TJ I would want the 4cyl. Especially for everyday use.


----------

